# VOTE!!!!!!!!!



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It's time ladies and gentlemen. Time to exercise one of the rights our military has sacrificed so much for throughout our history. 
Yesterday, my wife and I headed to the county seat and voted early. Whatever your convictions, whatever your political leanings, please do the same. This, IMO, is a critical time in our nation's history and we have the obligation to make our opinions known. Whatever the outcome, do your duty and honor the people who have given us this right.

PLEASE VOTE!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am all in!... Vote for Freedom!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife and I have exercised our rights by mail. Thanks for the reminder Danny !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Same here, early voting done. I just can't find the "I've already voted" button on my TV remote to stop the garbage political commercials........lol

Thanks bar-d for keeping the reminders out there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's an acronym Mike...... People Of Wearisome Electorate Revolt !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_Good one Don............LMAO_


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't vote early here but will be in line when the polls open at 7 A.M. !!!! Thanks to all of you who care enough to vote ! It's not just the presidential vote but the various other issues that count too !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is so true Tom, They put an initiative on the ballot here to let city council raise the sales tax without a vote of the people and that's just for starters......Another will change the primary elections so that you can vote for whomever you want to regardless of which party you are registered under to vote. The thing they don't tell you is that it will only put the top two vote getters on the regular election ballot. This would virtually eliminate the green, libertarians, tea, independent and any other up and coming party. sneeky bastages! they're selling it as a money saver...WHAT ! the people will save on the ink it takes to print their names on the ballot and the paper underneath it....what a frickin' joke !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is crap ! That whole two party thing drives me nuts !! Here in the primaries they force us to vote a straight ticket and is B.S. in my opinion.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's how they tried to sell it here, by saying in the primaries you could now vote for any party......But we all (those of us who think for themselves) know that the lesser parties would cease to exist.


----------

